# Feelings about reporting scabs



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I really hate going here already, but I am extremely irritated after everything I went through to get my license and everything that every other contractor has to go through to get their license and see these scabs popping up on facebook advertising plumbing, electrical, full kitchen remodels with no license #

People ask if they are insured and the response is " we are just starting out, but we would draw up a contract." 

IOW they are not licensed or insured. <_<


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I know what you mean, one reason that I left CA.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I hear you, and I feel the same way, it's just that I have so much on my plate, my parents, my family, bills, work, upkeep on my properties, etc, etc. You have to pick your battles, and right now I just don't have the time or energy to waste on those scumbags. I know that is what they depend on, but such is life. More power to those who rightfully go after them, and best of luck to you, but it's more than I care to take on at this point. I know they are hurting me in the end, yada, yada, but there are only so many hours in the day.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Iv reported people to the college of trades, f**k them. I worked my arss off started at 12 bucks an hour spent 5 years 7 months an 22 days doing an apprenticeship. I have no problem making a report and letting someone get a big fine.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I just hate being THAT GUY, but you know what goes around with these kinds of folks are the "You don't need to hire a plumber or an electrician, they're just overpriced." discussions with homeowners and soon the word spreads and next thing you know you've got guys cutting in poly tees with radiator hose to galvanized drain lines.

There's a reason the state makes us do the things we do, and part of it are the scumbag hacks.

I feel like I could parallel this with some kind of 2nd amendment discussion, but I don't want to get political in this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I have no issue over union or non-union, which is where the term is generally used.

To me you are either licensed or not. Then for sure report. I have no guilt over that at all. If licensing is required by a State and everyone plays the same game great. Your taking the time to protect your trade & health of others.

A whole different issue if licensing is not required by a State and the term just relates if a person is union or not, then no. Union or not is not a factor.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My customers ask me to do plumbing work all the time. I simply tell them I’m not properly licensed to change a plumbing system even though I can easily do it to code and make some good money. I just call my Master to schedule it.

An unlicensed guy I’ve known for a long time will repipe an entire house, install heaters, everything. I’ve seen his work and wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy. I’d love to see him on a job site and call my inspector, problem is he drives an unlettered Chevy express which are very common around here. He’s pretty smart about it too. Tools and material go in as quick as possible and the old plumbing material is on the van just as quick. In situations where the lack of a permit could be discovered, like during a rental inspection, he has a buddy with a Master license pull a permit for twice the cost and then triples it for his customers.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

We have the same issue here, it's an epidemic. The problem goes both ways. The illegals AND people who hire them. They fully know they are hiring illegals because of the disease called money and being cheap but they sure like spending on a new cell phone of the week and 130$ bottle of shampoo. Some do get conned.


They know it'll cost less, they think all you need is duct tape to fix things. In the long run I get a lot of work from hack work because it eventually fails. I've even prepared my renovation page talking about hiring black market workers, illegal GC's. 

For denouncing them yes I do my part because it takes less than 2 minutes to report an ad to the association. On google the 2 first paid ads are fake plumbing companies. Automatic 15 000$ fine plus court fees and other fines. The association publishes in a magazine all the infractions. One of biggest plumbing company here did illegal stuff in 2009 and got 3 consecutive judgments totaling 45 000$ plus whatever fee, they don't say.


It's also our role to tell customers hiring illegals their insurance don't cover the damages, flood, their burnt house and good luck with mushrooms and diseases.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

For example I went to woman's house today where the pipes were making noise in the walls. A gardener what do you call them who does paved stones and bushes. He told her all her plumbing had to be repiped, The whole ceiling and kitchen had to come down for 6000$. I went there and fixed the issue within an hour. I told her he was an illegal. His businnes card states he does decking which you need a general contractor licence(another hack) not to mention the plumbing! I won't be able to report him as he didn't do a written estimate or have any proof...


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

The problem begins with the enablers of the unlicensed Its the very wealthy people that love to hire the illegals and unlicensed to save a buck. They love to complain about what we charge. I remember one lady we did a couple of years ago. Lady lives in a 1 to 2 million dollar house and was complaining about how expensive we are price wise. Then literally less than five minutes later starts talking about how the last guy she hired (unlicensed hack) to work on something flooded her hallway and ruined her expensive wood floor .


----------



## plumb_aus (Mar 20, 2014)

Alan said:


> I really hate going here already, but I am extremely irritated after everything I went through to get my license and everything that every other contractor has to go through to get their license and see these scabs popping up on facebook advertising plumbing, electrical, full kitchen remodels with no license #
> 
> People ask if they are insured and the response is " we are just starting out, but we would draw up a contract."
> 
> IOW they are not licensed or insured. <_<


It's your duty to report them - let's face it you will probably save a homeowner from a shoddy job and keep the industry reputation in good standing... These scabs need a good hard look at themselves.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I thought a scab was one who chose to go and work when a union work place decided to go on strike. Unlicensed people are hacks.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

The Dane said:


> I thought a scab was one who chose to go and work when a union work place decided to go on strike. Unlicensed people are hacks.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


You're probably right. It's all the same to me though.

Maybe i'll use the term "S#*t - Bag" from now on. :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Alan said:


> I just hate being THAT GUY, but you know what goes around with these kinds of folks are the "You don't need to hire a plumber or an electrician, they're just overpriced." discussions with homeowners and soon the word spreads and next thing you know you've got guys cutting in poly tees with radiator hose to galvanized drain lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Metallica: Report Em All


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaleo Rick (Jun 16, 2010)

I just had a scum bag using my company name to sell illegal water heaters. I took pleasure in hearing the state stung him in a illegal contractor sting. It sucks trying to fly straight and having these guys taking short cuts and taking advantage of you business name.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Kaleo

Looking around, it doesn't appear you posted an intro as requested. Would be a good idea to do so.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The Dane said:


> Unlicensed people are hacks.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


There are also waaaay too many licensed hacks.


----------



## KilkenX (Nov 25, 2020)

Recently the Illinois plumbing code states that all people practicing in the plumbing profession needs to have their license # clearly stated as well as the business name on the trucks. The problem is there is no one to enforce it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

KilkenX said:


> Recently the Illinois plumbing code states that all people practicing in the plumbing profession needs to have their license # clearly stated as well as the business name on the trucks. _The problem is there is no one to enforce it._


The phuck there ain't. Now a days everyone has a phone in their pocket. People need the balls and the motivation to pick up the phone, inform the authorities, and take responsibility for the society they live in. Take a picture and email it to the relevant department or inspector.

I hear people complain about there neighbor abusing the disability or food stamps program but they won't call it in.

I hear people say they know a guy who has guns and beats his wife and children, you think they notify the police?

If you see something, say something.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

KilkenX said:


> Recently the Illinois plumbing code states that all people practicing in the plumbing profession needs to have their license # clearly stated as well as the business name on the trucks. The problem is there is no one to enforce it.





skoronesa said:


> The phuck there ain't. Now a days everyone has a phone in their pocket. People need the balls and the motivation to pick up the phone, inform the authorities, and take responsibility for the society they live in. Take a picture and email it to the relevant department or inspector.


All it takes is a pictures and file a complaint that takes exactly 30 second to fill out the online form . They have lawyers working 365 days a year to combat illegals and stuff like this. Once the complaint is received they are obligated to go all the way until you are brought in front of the committee and receive a fine. As a bonus your name gets published in a magazine for all to see.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

They don't Fock around here.

It takes 20 seconds to file a complaint on guys offering plumbing services in the hack ads. They'll receive a nice letter to their home address to take down the ad because they are impersonating a master plumber/contractor, if the ad is still up within 30 day they are brought on criminal charges and you have to show up to court with a 5000$ fine plus about 3K in fees. This comes with a criminal record. They regularly call these unlicensed people and pretend they are customers.

Even if they don't put their phone number in the ad they'll catch you real quick. I spoke to an investigator about the fake plumber/General contractor and they can get anyone's name with a phone number. You only receive email messages, no problem the reply you send back to them is proof and you are hooked. Then they call the internet supplier to know your real home address.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

We have the same jack legs here in ky as well,I used to get so mad seeing these guys taking work from us so I reported a few of them to the inspectors thinking they would really get on them and do something to stop it,welll they did nothing but tell all of them my name as the one that reported them and nothing else,i had all them idiots mad at me and the inspectors did nothing whatsoever,it's a joke is what it is,nowadays I don't report anyone but most times we get called to repair what these idiots have screwed up


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Our state plumbing g board encourages the reporting of unlicensed contractors or handyman. 

I’ve made a few reports but they’re never followed up on until we’ll after the work is over and it is very hard to gather evidence at that point in most instances. 

The biggest problem we have is bathrooms being remodeled by contractors without plumbing license.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Let’s clearify, scab meaning non Union or non licensed?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Let’s clearify, scab meaning non Union or non licensed?


The true definition of a scab is when when union workers go on strike and some will still go to work. But then if it isn't a mandated trade where anyone could do the job then it becomes unskilled workers replacing the union workers on strike.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Why would you need to report a Union scab ? Wouldn’t the Union know if one of their members was crossing the picket line ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The difference between Union and private business is a bunch of BS, at least in my area. Code is code and it doesn’t matter who you are.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Let’s clearify, scab meaning non Union or non licensed?





Tango said:


> The true definition of a scab is when when union workers go on strike and some will still go to work. But then if it isn't a mandated trade where anyone could do the job then it becomes unskilled workers replacing the union workers on strike.





RichardBull said:


> Why would you need to report a Union scab ? Wouldn’t the Union know if one of their members was crossing the picket line ?



Given that almost none of us deal with unions I think it's safe to say this discussion is or will be about non-plumbers(hacks) doing our job.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

This is my story on this subject, this is a true account of the events
I was laid off inbetween jobs the contract had not been sighed yet So. LuCKY ME !!
I also had to go to continue ed , a 1 time a year thing in Texas where they scam you for a $100.00 every year.
I met a plumbing co owner that did residential work i had not done houses in 10 years but we talked and he hired me, My job was to meet the inspector. sounds legit. OR so I thought.
He was running 4 ILLEGAL alien plumbers. they would go plumb a house and i would show up to met the inspector. MAN, sloppy work, crooked stacks and holes to large trashy workmeship. I was supposed to meet the inspector and let him put my FACE and name to this BULLSHIT/ OH HELL NO !!
I tried to talk to the plumbers but they did not want to hear my ****** crap. boss did not either
So i waited till he had 2 inspections on the same day and ratted the company out to the inspector and called Border patrol.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> This is my story on this subject, this is a true account of the events
> I was laid off inbetween jobs the contract had not been sighed yet So. LuCKY ME !!
> I also had to go to continue ed , a 1 time a year thing in Texas where they scam you for a $100.00 every year.
> I met a plumbing co owner that did residential work i had not done houses in 10 years but we talked and he hired me, My job was to meet the inspector. sounds legit. OR so I thought.
> ...


many years ago I was working on some chinese food establisjment, and they had a bunch of chinese guys running indirect drains from freezers and anything they could get their hands on..the plumbing inspector came to look atr our stuff and then went to talk to them, they all pretended not to speak english, about 10 minutes later the inspector snuck up on them all speaking fluent english and then gave them all summonses for doing plumbing while unlicensed...


----------

